# Cottage pane windows



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys
Anyone have an idea where I can find plans and or step by step instructions on building cottage pane windows please ? I am still a rookie but "where there is a will, there's a way.
Thx


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dries said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone have an idea where I can find plans and or step by step instructions on building cottage pane windows please ? I am still a rookie but "where there is a will, there's a way.
> Thx


I googled "making wood windows" and got a bazillion hits....
all that is left is to pick size and style...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Dries said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone have an idea where I can find plans and or step by step instructions on building cottage pane windows please ? I am still a rookie but "where there is a will, there's a way.


Hi Dries

What do you mean by "cottage pane windows"? I suspect you mean what we over here refer to as "horizontal sliding sashes" or in the vernacular "Yorkshire lights". The other meaning might be "side hung casement windows". Using the correct name makes finding details much easier

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought Dries was referring to 'divided light' style sashes(?). Muntin bars etc.
DIY Window Frame Muntin Bars | eHow.com
With sealed unit lights, the pragmatic approach is to use wood grids, essentially faux muntins to give the divided light effect. Each sealed unit has a cost, they aren't cheap, and with the added labour, maintenance and inferior performance there's very little justification to go to individual divided light style sash. The only good reason might be to restore existing windows, and even that's hard to justify up here where we get actual Winters!


----------



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Phil P said:


> Hi Dries
> 
> What do you mean by "cottage pane windows"? I suspect you mean what we over here refer to as "horizontal sliding sashes" or in the vernacular "Yorkshire lights". The other meaning might be "side hung casement windows". Using the correct name makes finding details much easier
> 
> ...


Hi Phil
Thank you sir. Yeah we on this side of the pond call it cottage pane. Will look more in the line of sashes, thank you


----------



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I googled "making wood windows" and got a bazillion hits....
> all that is left is to pick size and style...


Thx. Been there, maybe I did not look far enough down the line. Will have another look then


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dries

I went and searched for "cottage pane windows" and the results were exclusively in ZA/SA. The main type of window is what we refer to as a "side and top hung casement window, outward opening", or simply as an outward opening casement. Here's a cross section from the 1950s showing a window with a top hung upper sash, transom bar and a side hung lower sash: 










The main differences between practice then and now is that modern windows are double or triple glazed (which makes for deeper sections) and that the modern way of beading works a bead on the outside with a planted glazing bead pinned to the inside of the sash frames whereas in the days of single glazing (as in the example above) they generally worked the bead profile on the inside and puttied-in the glass from the outside

Hope that helps explain the structure (although glazing bars are removed for simplicity)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Phil

Thanks a mill. Thats more or less what I had in mind. Here in SA we do not really do the double or triple glazed as our winters are more like your summers half the time. Maybe its about time we do, as I presume it can only help with insulation and better management of our chaotic electricity


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dries; the trick with the double glazing is 'Low E' glass and argon gas between the inner and outer pane
-no condensation
-very very low radiant heat buildup on the interior...low convection to the outside.
If used on skylights, tinting of the glass isn't necessary to control solar gain.
-lower cost
-higher light levels

Phil; thank G*d they haven't gone the 'install-from-the-interior' route here! What you're describing is absolutely dependant on a perfect seal (forever), and preventative maintenance. Condo rot has cost billions over here in NA; the very last thing they need is _one more route_ for water ingression. 
Chicago Window Expert » Blog Archive » My Windows Leak!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dries said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Thanks a mill. Thats more or less what I had in mind. Here in SA we do not really do the double or triple glazed as our winters are more like your summers half the time. Maybe its about time we do, as I presume it can only help with insulation and better management of our chaotic electricity


The same thing that keeps a house warm will also keep it cool. Good quality windows and R40 or better insulation over your ceiling can save you a bundle on air conditioning costs.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Phil; thank G*d they haven't gone the 'install-from-the-interior' route here! What you're describing is absolutely dependant on a perfect seal (forever), and preventative maintenance.


Hi Dan

They went that way for security reasons. After it's been in a while putty sets like iron and is hard to get out, whereas theives find it relatively easy to get pinned beads out - hence the change. Know what you mean about maintenance, though. For that reason pitch pine is a favoured timber in this (wet) part of the world

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Putty? What's 'putty'?


----------



## Dries (Mar 12, 2013)

*Putty*



DaninVan said:


> Putty? What's 'putty'?


Dont know about you guys, but what we call putty in SA, is a clay like substance used to keep that window just where its supposed to be. Gets rock hard in a couple of days to a week or so. Depends all on the mix with hardener.:big_boss:


----------

